# look into the law of perfect freedom



## thomasthecurious

Part of this phrase is found in Latin in the Vulgate Bible (James 1:25), in the larger phrase, "Qui autem perspexerit in legem perfectam libertatis". However I want to  adapt this phrase as a motto, a personal ideal, so I want to change it to say "Look into" instead of "Who looks into."

The "look into" I'm looking for has these shades of meaning: behold, regard, consider, contemplate.

Many thanks
Thomas


----------



## Scholiast

Saluete amici!



thomasthecurious said:


> I want to change it to say "Look into" instead of "Who looks into."



Are we to understand, then, that it is a command? Or a principle?

If the former: _perspice in legem..._&c., or more politely _perspicias in legem..._

If the latter: _perspicere in legem... _&c.

Whether Jerome's Latin quite has the nuances thomasthecurious wants we cannot yet tell.

Σ


----------



## thomasthecurious

Thank you, Scholiast. 

Perhaps I should have explained. I'm working on a motto for a coat of arms. I want to reference that piece of scripture, but as an inspiration addressed to myself or any others who find it inspiring. I won't have room for the entire sentence of James 2 1:25 so I'm attempting to slice out the core phrase.

Does that suggest a polite command?

Thomas


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more

Thanks to thomasthecurious for this clarification.

In that case, either imperative or infinitive forms would be appropriate. _perspice_(_re_) _in legem perfectam libertatis_ is fine, but still for the purpose perhaps a bit long, and if something more punchily epigrammatic is needed, why not just _perspice in legem perfectam_? After all, anyone learned enough to understand the Latin is likely to apprehend the allusion.

Σ


----------



## radagasty

_look into the law of perfect freedom_

Note also that the title of this thread is incorrect.
It is rather 'the perfect law of freedom'.


----------



## thomasthecurious

radagasty said:


> _look into the law of perfect freedom_
> 
> Note also that the title of this thread is incorrect.
> It is rather 'the perfect law of freedom'.



Thank you. Noted and regretted as the thread title is immutable. Alas, I cannot expiate as the thread title is immutable and will remain in the bytes of the Internet for eternity.



Scholiast said:


> Greetings once more
> 
> Thanks to thomasthecurious for this clarification.
> 
> In that case, either imperative or infinitive forms would be appropriate. _perspice_(_re_) _in legem perfectam libertatis_ is fine, but still for the purpose perhaps a bit long, and if something more punchily epigrammatic is needed, why not just _perspice in legem perfectam_? After all, anyone learned enough to understand the Latin is likely to apprehend the allusion.
> 
> Σ



Scholiast, I sincerely thank you. Your scholarly insight and Latin skill have broken my design deadlock. One archbishop has "liked" the motto, another has approved the Coat of Arms which prominently features the motto. If you would like to see the result, this link will work for at least a few days. stgabe.org/an/B-E_Miller_COA_review_copy1.pdf


----------



## Scholiast

salve, thomasthecurious

At the risk of condemnation by a Moderator for "chat", may I say I am delighted that you, and indeed archbishops of your acquaintance, have found this formulation good enough. I have indeed looked at ...
stgabe.org/an/B-E_Miller_COA_review_copy1.pdf

...and liked it. For what it is worth, I am an Anglican, but with High Church (Anglo-Catholic) leanings.

Σ


----------



## thomasthecurious

Brother Scholiast

Let us not raise the ire of the management. You have my handle. Prepend that to @stgabe.org and we can take the chat offline.


----------



## Scholiast

_esto_. I have sent a PM. Σ


----------

